# newb in TN



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome fellow Tennessee beekeeper.


----------



## swarmtrap (Jan 14, 2017)

thanks but im not a beekeeper yet, probly at least another month and a half or so before the swarmin starts and then i'll catch some and off and runnin ,,,,,, i hope


----------



## e-spice (Sep 21, 2013)

I was so anxious to be a beekeeper I started (jokingly) calling myself a beekeeper after I bought a few empty supers.


----------



## swarmtrap (Jan 14, 2017)

oh yea, im anxious, but i been watchin videos on you tube for at least a year to try and be ready and i'm also gunna build my own hives and i have no intentions on buyin bees, i want to catch them and also do cut outs


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

Welcome, good luck on your swarm trapping. I live in Collierville TN not to far from you.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to Bee Source. Read and learn as much as you can. The Ohio State Beekeepers Assn. offers a free on line bee keeping course, several video lessons. Search the forum under Ohio State Beekeepers to find the link.


----------



## swarmtrap (Jan 14, 2017)

man, with all these positive responses i know i will be gettin more useful info than i can possibly remember, i guess its a good thing all these posts and threads stay up so i can review them later


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## GardenGal (Feb 1, 2017)

Hey! New here as well. Good luck with your swarm traps. How soon will you set them and where will you put them when/if you catch a swarm? I had a few dozen bees 2 weeks ago getting into my chickens feed dish... wasn't sure if any might be considering a move. Looking forward to hearing of your new experiences. 
gg


----------



## popeye (Apr 21, 2013)

Welcome from Hornbeak TN


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## BradParadise (Feb 3, 2017)

Welcome!


----------

